# PC CRASHED!!! I lost all my music/haunt sounds!



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

You might try taking the hard drive out and putting it in another PC to see if you can access your files. If it doesn't show up try right clicking the start button and going to computer management, then disk management and see if it sees the second hard drive. If so it's a good sign.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gumpster09 said:


> You might try taking the hard drive out and putting it in another PC to see if you can access your files. If it doesn't show up try right clicking the start button and going to computer management, then disk management and see if it sees the second hard drive. If so it's a good sign.


Oh how I wish this had been possible! But it wasn't. I'm back to the drawing board.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm out at the movies to see new Ouiji movie, can shoot you links tomorrow morning to audio that might help those that your looking for - I have an extensive Halloween SFX library !
-DL-


----------



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

Check out you tube, plenty of background stuff on there.  Hope that helps. Just search halloween sound effects, there are some that are 2 hours long.

Back up important stuff! I had a computer die, I feel your pain. No fun at all.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Dark Lord!

And yes, hitting YT Haunted Jan. Other stuff was backed up, but not my Halloween folder!!!!


----------



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

It's always the way. You back up everything but one or two items, which then get lost. Hope u found everything u need on yt.


----------

